# Hellfires For Portland?



## racing_kitty (Mar 13, 2016)

I wonder what the oversize baggage fees are on a pair of Hellfire missiles? 



> N1 television said the package with two guided armor-piercing missiles was discovered Saturday by a sniffer dog after an Air Serbia flight from Beirut landed at a Belgrade airport.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Um....a...with all that wing surface, and thrust from those mighty engines, they shoulda just wing mounted them as they usually are. Dogs would never have been near 'em.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 13, 2016)

Southwest lets the first two bags fly free. Just sayin'.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 13, 2016)

Ten to one your average TSA screener still would've missed it!


----------



## JustMe (Mar 13, 2016)

I see TSA everyday and its really an apple grab for what they decide that day.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 14, 2016)

Thankfully I have never had access to Hellfires OCONUS or within....


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 14, 2016)

Odd. If they didn't have explosives I'm not entirely sure what the dogs would indicate on?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Odd. If they didn't have explosives I'm not entirely sure what the dogs would indicate on?


Propellent?


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 14, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Propellent?



Could be. I'm struggling to remember what our dogs were trained on outside of the usual types.


----------



## AWP (Mar 14, 2016)

If Hellfiring a hippie commune is wrong then I don't want to be right.


----------

